# HD 5850 & my rig - A Review



## comp@ddict (Nov 20, 2009)

*img.techpowerup.org/091108/S8002538.jpg

Well, so I've been using the HD5850 for the past week...and this is the first time for me with a high-end GPU , or actually any end GPU(earlier i waz with a 6200TC lol!!!!)

- I had 10 days of time with the Athlon II X4 620 before that, and now after all the tweaks, i've set a decently low *vcore*, yet with 100% stability.. At 23C ambient, the processor doesn't even cross 37C at FULL LOAD.....

- Dunno why people complain about seagate but this 7200.12 baby rocks

- BenQ G2220HD, where were u earlier..I thought switching to LCD from CRT wud diminish quality, but boy was I wrong...and watching 480p and 720p movies is a treat to the eyes(especially with upscaling feature of GPU)..

- Logitech MX518, with all the buttons and DPi profiles, every game, RTS FPS whichever can be enjoyed to the fullest and most comfortably...

*img.techpowerup.org/091108/S8002539.jpg

- CM Elite 334 ,I know I know, bad cable management...Dam I wish i had bought a CM 590 instead...but still, this cabby does the job...and it all fits in, although I had to install the HDD on a lower rack......

- Corsair VX550W , needs no introduction

- Corsair 1600MHz titanium....the casing for the ram looks downright sexy....and the memory clocks more than 1800MHz(tried a li'l OC venture with the CPU, but no screenies, it was about a 5 minute ride only...)...running it at 1333MHz and a lower voltage of 1.59V as I don't see any performance increase at FULL HD gaming with 16000MHz

- *HD5850*
Well, the queen bee in this rig.....i guess all of u guys hav read the reviews of this card already....
I cud OC the card to the max 775MHz and 1150Mhz on CCC OverDrive using Auto-Tune, didn't go any higher.
At 30% fan speed idling, the temps are at an amazing low 38C(ambient 23C)
While gaming the speed is 55%, and max temp *WAS* 65C...

Yeah, why WAS with big bold huh??? Well, I downloaded MSI After Burner and successfully reduced the CoreVoltage to 1.062V from 1.088V (HD5970 has a 1.05V CoreVoltage).....I did 1.049V but it wasn't stable.....
After that stint, while playing the same part in CRYSIS(the scene of the beach, 1st level).............and the rest of the level for a total of 20 mins, the results were:-

Earlier - Load 65C
Now - Load 58C

Yea I know, the temp drop is 7C.............


That's about it, sorry no benchmarks but I'll try to post if possible....


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 20, 2009)

^ how is it???


----------



## Faun (Nov 20, 2009)

Getting my stove back. Btw how much it cost you ? Lucky chap.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 21, 2009)

60k....



> ^ how is it???


how's what?


----------



## asingh (Nov 23, 2009)

@OP:
This is incomplete without pictures...!


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 24, 2009)

@compaddict: Hi nice rig...can u post the individual price of which u bought @...
i.e RAM,PSU,GCard...etc...& r u playin in DX11 mode...?

I am planing 2 go 4 HD 5750? how is it...


----------



## letmein (Nov 24, 2009)

What will you do in Delhi summers? A/C 24x7?


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 15, 2009)

^^^nah...i think i'll get a CPU cooler, add one more fan to my case, near the GPU back-of-core...that shud do it..


----------



## amitash (Dec 15, 2009)

> - Dunno why people complain about seagate but this 7200.12 baby rocks



Tell that to my hard disk which crashed due to firmware issues and i almost lost 560gb of data



> and this is the first time for me with a high-end GPU



Hate to burst the bubble but its not classified as a high end/enthusiast gpu, its mainstream

some benchmarks and OC validations are needed


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 15, 2009)

^I think it's beatin' the sh*t outta GTX 280 & HD4870X2 and GTX 280's a high-end GPU, ainnit? Hell! It's even beatin' GTX 285! Congo, dude!


----------



## amitash (Dec 16, 2009)

No tats not a high end gpu... Previous generations don't matter, in it's gen it's not a high end gpu, u can say even the 7900gtx is a high end gpu because it was made to be so... The 5850 was made to be a mainstream card


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 16, 2009)

^Now I know that ye'r right. Who knows what Fermi can do?


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 16, 2009)

> some benchmarks and OC validations are needed


OC??? Dude the card clocks 1GHz plus almost all the HD5850s out there!!!

And to classify it's standing is wrong as competition has no answer to them, so we compare to previous generation GPUs which is GTX280/GTX285 and HD4870 X2....



> The 5850 was made to be a mainstream card


but ended up being better

And the GPU is high end for me, actually the highest it cud be, remember i was on a 6200TC before this...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 16, 2009)

^Don't worry, mate. There will always be a person (no offense, amitash) to say, "Why did ye buy that for (so much) K? There are more better (anythin') to buy". BTW, be happy, I'm usin' GF9800GTX+.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 17, 2009)

thnx mate...newayz it's only 2 more years gaming...then off 2 college newayz....


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 17, 2009)

^For me, only this year!


----------



## bippukt (Dec 24, 2009)

How long is that 5850?


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 24, 2009)

^^9.5" i guess


----------

